# pkg: cached package php74-sqlite3-7.4.3: size mismatch, fetch



## elimelech007 (Mar 3, 2020)

Demolished php56
Installed php74
Then extensions:

```
# pkg install php74-curl php74-extensions php74-json php74-xml php74-zip php74-intl php74-mysqli php74-pdo_mysql php74-pdo php74-pear php74-soap php74-phar
```


```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/4] Fetching php74-sqlite3-7.4.3.txz: 100%   18 KiB  18.6kB/s    00:01   
pkg: cached package php74-sqlite3-7.4.3: size mismatch, fetching from remote
[2/4] Fetching php74-sqlite3-7.4.3.txz: 100%   18 KiB  18.6kB/s    00:01   
pkg: cached package php74-sqlite3-7.4.3: size mismatch, cannot continue
Consider running 'pkg update -f'
```


```
# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   3.2MB/s    00:02   
Processing entries:  64%
pkg: wrong architecture: FreeBSD:12.0:i386 instead of FreeBSD:12:i386
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages with wrong ABI: FreeBSD:12.0:i386
Processing entries: 100%
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@F3ja:/home/luba #
```

what to do next?


----------



## acheron (Mar 3, 2020)

Just wait, upstream packages database is borked: https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/pull/1817, PR 244549


----------



## pawelkax (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi, I use pkg from sources with fix of the issue.
But I still get error:
[]$ sudo pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 717.0kB/s    00:09
Processing entries:  63%
pkg: wrong architecture: FreeBSD:12.0:amd64 instead of FreeBSD:12:amd64
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages with wrong ABI: FreeBSD:12.0:amd64
Processing entries: 100%
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2020)

Can you post the output from `pkg -vv`?


----------



## pawelkax (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi,
I get output:
[]$ sudo /usr/local/sbin/pkg -vv | grep ABI
ABI = "FreeBSD:12:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:12:x86:64";


----------



## acheron (Mar 3, 2020)

pawelkax said:


> But I still get error:


It's not fixed yet.


----------



## Marched (Mar 7, 2020)

You can add

```
ABI = "FreeBSD:12:amd64";
ALTABI = "FreeBSD:12.0:amd64";
```
to /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf


----------

